# Video about Surrogacy in India



## eggtastic (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought I would share what I found tday on the internet - a lovely couple who had success in India:

http://www.mumbaimummy.co.uk/Media_Coverage.html

also a written version:

http://www.featureworld.co.uk/multiple-deals/storysold87-twins-from-indian-baby-farm/

I found this particularly interesting because this couple are helping to raise money for one couple to have a go at surrogacy...


----------

